# Fav Wizard



## Ecthelion (Feb 5, 2003)

I always wondered what wizard was most liked on the forum, I'm pretty sure Gandalf will win since people who only saw the movie will most likely vote for him, but I am a Radagast fan, it's to bad he wasn't in the book alot or in the movie at all. Vote away fellow posters!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 5, 2003)

I like Radagast. He just minds his own buisness, and Gandalf is sort of too much of a Main character for me. i love the not-so-important characters, but they are pivitol. Mouth of Sauron, Witch-King, Radagast, Treebeard


----------



## redline2200 (Feb 5, 2003)

I voted for Radagast because I always liked the idea of a wizard with a brown cloak on. But not just that, I think it is cool that he can change himself in appearence and had such good communication with animals.

By the way, where are the Ithryn Luin in this poll?


----------



## Aulë (Feb 5, 2003)

Yes- where are Allatar and Pallando?


----------



## Rangerdave (Feb 5, 2003)

I Like Mike Jittlov. AKA _The Wizard of Speed and Time._
and if you know who the Green Wizard is, consider yourself to be just a big a geek as I am  

But, if restricted to the three in the poll, I would have to go with Gandalf.

RD


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 6, 2003)

Dumbledore....no wait, wrong forum!  

Seriously, Gandalf, of course. I love his humor, his quick temper, his fallibility, and the way he treats everyone as an equal.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 6, 2003)

I also prefer the less known, mysterious characters. That is one of the reasons I chose this nickname, and I would have voted for the Ithryn Luin, were they on the poll.

Out of the three "conjurers" on the poll, I'll go with Gandalf. But I like each of them, in different ways.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 6, 2003)

I was tied between Radagast and Gandalf; but Mirabella took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 6, 2003)

Like some others, I would have voted for the Ithryn Luin, but they're not on it, so I gotta go with Radagast, in case no one has noticed by some of my posts in the past that I really don't care much for Gandalf and/or Saruman.


----------



## Éomond (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *I also prefer the less known, mysterious characters.
> *



Almost my thoughts exactly, that's one reason and I just like them alot for some reason.

But, in the poll Radagast.


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 7, 2003)

Radagast! Of course! Why not? He's the most average joe-like of all the wizards! He hides up in Mirkwood with lots of animal friends and has all kinds of fun because he knows that both he and Sauron are immortal and he can put off killing him for however long he wants.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Feb 7, 2003)

If I was from Greenpeace I would definitely say Radagast.But I'm not.So can you guess who is my favourite wizard?  ?Gandalf/Olorin of course.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 7, 2003)

You guys, I voted for Saruman! I'm sorry. I like Gandalf. He's great, and I meant to vote for him. I just couldn't not vote for Saruman. I know he is a black traiter, but I think he is really cool. Especially the movie Saruman, even though I like the books better. Movie Saruman is just, I don't know. He's cool. I guess I have to say Gandalf is my favorite, but Saruman is coolest. Sometimes I just like people who are wise and evil and cool. even though I don't approve of them. I don't know what I'm saying anymore. I'm sorry. Maybe I should have just voted for Rhadagast. He is cool too. Sorry.


----------



## LordOfMoria (Feb 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MorgulKing _
> *I like Radagast. He just minds his own buisness, and Gandalf is sort of too much of a Main character for me. i love the not-so-important characters, but they are pivitol. Mouth of Sauron, Witch-King, Radagast, Treebeard *



When reading the Hobbit again, Gandalf said his Cousin, ( or i think it was) the wizard Radagast. Thats the only thing that i have heard about him. That he wonders the borders of Morkwood or whatnot. What else was he. What was his rank in the council?


----------



## Beleg (Feb 8, 2003)

Guess No one cares for Poor Saruman. Well someone does. I posted for him for no other reason except I clicked the wrong button.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 8, 2003)

He was 3rd in the council, out of 3 wizards.
He just study's birds and animals and stuff, and stays generaly near the Western borders of Mirkwood. He doesnt really have a specific home much like Gandalf, much un-like Saruman. But Rhogsobel is his home i guess. Its in Mirkwood, near the borders


----------



## Beleg (Feb 8, 2003)

> Its in Mirkwood, near the borders



Not in Mirkwood, but Near Mirkwood; on its borders.


----------

